# Long Hair Delimma



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

OK ladies (and gents who have long hair), what the heck do you do with your hair when you ride?

I started out just putting it in a pony tail and poking it through the helmet. This works great on short rides. But 20 miles or more and my long hair is whipped into a rats nest, with a rubber band mixed in. I have to literally spend 20 minutes in the shower combing conditioner through my hair to get out all the wind-whipped tangles. My hair is starting to show the damage.

So next I tried braiding the pony tail. While this eliminated the rats nest, it introduced a new problem.... now I get whipped with my own hair.

I'm seriously considering cutting my hair much shorter just to accomodate riding. Is there another option I haven't thought of?


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I used to do the pony tail thing until I started commuting as well. Trying to make long helmet hair look decent is a lost cause. So I chopped it all off. It's now about 1.5"-2" at its longest.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I found that clippers and a #5 blade guard do the trick!
... but here are some other suggestions (i'm the Kenda rider w/no ponytail further from the camera; Kat is the one w/no ponytail in the foreground- she has about chin-length hair):


----------



## rocoach (Jul 13, 2008)

So Kat's chin comes half-way down her torso close to her belly button?

And what is a ho ponytail?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

What?


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, I think I've resigned to chopping off several inches. I have till next Tuesday to change my mind.

It won't be short. But it must be easier to deal with than it is now!


----------



## North77 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Long Hair Solution*

Hello There,

I have a friend who has a braid that goes down to her waist. She will take the braid and pin it to the front of her jersey making sure she can still turn her head far enough to see over her shoulder. She's a racer and has no problems with this solution. 
Good Luck and Hope it helps!


----------



## catzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

I know it's probably too late, but whatever.

When I had long hair, I was a big fan of what I termed the "Cap'n Lou." Pony tails end up as a rat's nest, braids end up as a rat's nest that used to look pretty, and french braids take waaaay too much coordination.

Here go the Cap'n Lou. Easy. Infallible. Kept my hair brushable even after long mountain bike rides and nine out of ten tomboys give it five gold hotwheels. 

Here's what you do:

a. Get a crapton of pony tail holders
b. Make a pony tail at the base of your neck.
c. Put a pony tail holder about two inches below that one.
d. Repeat until you don't have any more hair hanging out.
e. Voila!











The namesake:


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

catzilla said:


> I know it's probably too late, but whatever.
> 
> When I had long hair, I was a big fan of what I termed the "Cap'n Lou." Pony tails end up as a rat's next, braids end up as a rat's nest that used to look pretty, and french braids take waaaay too much coordination.
> 
> ...


Cool. I'm a guy with long hair and that's what I do. I didn't know it had a name. My pony tail is short enough, though, that I only need two, instead of a crapton of pony tail holders. Which is good, because I'm not entirely sure how many are in a crapton.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Are you endo-ing on flat ground?


----------



## catzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

BikeProf said:


> Which is good, because I'm not entirely sure how many are in a crapton.


About a metric buttload.


----------



## catzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> Are you endo-ing on flat ground?


Yes. And no. What is obscured by my endoing keister is a small, steep ramp which I tried. Twice.

I have since learned to ride ramps with less lawn darty results.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

catzilla said:


> I know it's probably too late, but whatever.
> 
> When I had long hair, I was a big fan of what I termed the "Cap'n Lou." Pony tails end up as a rat's nest, braids end up as a rat's nest that used to look pretty, and french braids take waaaay too much coordination.
> 
> ...


Wow...that's a great picture.


----------



## mesa rider (Jul 29, 2007)

*catzilla......*

...............that looks like a broken collarbone just waiting to happen!! How did it end up?


----------



## catzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

mesa rider said:


> ...............that looks like a broken collarbone just waiting to happen!! How did it end up?


Well, the husband only got the before picture the first time around. Luckily I screwed the pooch equally well on the second attempt, which is why he was positioned so perfectly.

I thought I'd make it.

He didn't.

Of course, I've got a picture of him flicking me off. Granted, it was moments after he dislocated his shoulder.

As for the denouement of the above picture, I dusted myself off and kept on riding. I've got mad rolling skillz.


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

catzilla said:


> About a metric buttload.


There's where I went wrong--I was assuming an imperial buttload.


----------

